# IPG Nibs. What does “IPG” Really Mean?



## ripjack13 (Sep 27, 2015)

http://edisonpen.com/ipgnibs2

I found some really good reading here thanks to @kris stratton ,
Thanks krispy!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## duncsuss (Sep 27, 2015)

I think Brian Gray is a little harsh on IPG nibs, bear in mind that he is also the owner of MeisterNibs.com (the US importer of JoWo fountain pen nibs.)

The pen I most recently posted (red delight acrylic) has a nib made by Bock (like JoWo, a German nib maker) which is imprinted "Iridium Point Germany" under the company logo.

Also, Dayacom -- the Taiwanese manufacturer of many high-end kits -- supplies nibs imprinted "Dayacom/Iridium Point Germany", and Dayacom stated these were made by JoWo (in answer to questions from Ed Street on penturners.org)

Setting aside these 2 "quality nib manufacturers" who sometimes use the IPG imprint, there are the cheap nibs that have German-made tipping material. I have not yet had a really bad nib in any of the kits I've bought. A couple needed a small amount of attention.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Great Post 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Sep 27, 2015)

True...a lil harsh. But that's his opinion too, but it's based on his experience with various tips. I have very little experience with fountain pens but this article most certainly will help me in understanding the way tips work. And in the future, I will certainly check the tip to adjust it accordingly so there's no problems with my pens.

Thanks for your input Duncan....


----------



## Kevin (Sep 27, 2015)

Next reality show:

NIB WARS!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## duncsuss (Sep 27, 2015)

ripjack13 said:


> True...a lil harsh. But that's his opinion too, but it's based on his experience with various tips.


Don't misunderstand me, I respect Brian's knowledge and skills when it comes to pens and nibs.

I do think it's possible that the kit makers have improved the quality of the nibs they supply since he wrote that article (back in 2009). It could explain why I haven't experienced the same crummy units that he had (I wasn't even turning when he wrote it, let alone making fountain pens.)

And @Kevin : you are right on the money, in some fountain pen forums there are folks who won't consider anything less than solid 14K gold nibs (and preferably vintage, anything made since 1960 is _simply not the same_ ... )

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Jerry B (Sep 27, 2015)

as said above, IPG is a common imprint on the nibs, there are good, and there are terrible knock-offs
the better nibs are the Jowo & Bock (reasonably priced), and most kit suppliers will use the Jowo's by default
By all means, stay away from the Heritance nibs, both because of inferior nib quality, and because of fitting issues with the feeds 
(they will leak as they're either a mm too big, or a mm too small for the different feed sections)
you'll notice most suppliers are selling out of their heritance stock, and will not be re-supplying .........

most nibs straight from manufacturer will need some work, 
especially breaking in by the customer themselves so ink flows & nib writes smoothly according to client's writing style.
This is done simply by taking a piece of paper and writing figure 8's, or infinity symbols over the entire sheet, 
this will be enough to "tune" the nib to how a person holds their pen when writing.

another great resource for quality nibs & feeds, is Fountain Pen Revolution , http://www.fountainpenrevolution.com/nibs.html
and a good resource for everything nib related is Pentorium, http://www.pentorium.com/2012/08/25...sion-1-nibs-feeds-and-how-they-come-together/
plus there are numerous videos on YouTube that cover all aspects of changing/tuning/and repairing nibs & feed sections.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## duncsuss (Sep 27, 2015)

In my experience, Heritance nibs are okay. (They are, after all, made by JoWo.) Roy Robaldo at ClassicNib sells them and asserts that the feeds from the Bock nibs he sells work perfectly with them. Ed Brown (ExoticBlanks) sells them as an upgrade option with some of the pen kits he sells (for example, the Churchill) and the nib seems to operate okay with the default feed that came in the kit.

I wouldn't choose to use Heritance nibs with a custom (kitless) fountain pen, simply because I'd be buying a feed anyway and might as well buy the nib, feed and housing as a combo. But if somebody requested it, I would have no concerns about using one.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jerry B (Sep 27, 2015)

You'll soon see, as soon as Roy sells what stock he has, he won't be getting any more
have spent quite some time discussing this with him on phone, and he too recognizes the fact the nibs need to be modified to fit different feeds correctly
and that modification being so difficult to get exactly right, is why he won't be carrying these any more ;-)


----------



## Bean_counter (Sep 27, 2015)

Gonna have to agree on the heritance. I bought a couple from exotics thinking they would be good quality. I've had nothing but problems compared to the IPG that I tuned. For some reason I get a lot of creep with both the IPG and the heritance but none with a dayacom branded jowo or a bock.


----------

